# Heard of this?



## dirtman775 (May 27, 2008)

i figured this is a good a place as any to ask this question
Has any one seen or heard of the name Lil' Smokeys Bbq team? In competition?


----------



## fatback joe (May 28, 2008)

I haven't  seen or heard that one........but that doesn't mean a whole lot either.  LOL


----------



## richtee (May 28, 2008)

In comps where? Alot of the teams are quite local. Ever hear of 3 Men and a Butt?  LOL!


----------



## fatback joe (May 28, 2008)

I have.


----------



## dirtman775 (May 28, 2008)

i hope it was a nice one
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  thanx fellas


----------

